# The tempest?



## Nariette (Dec 9, 2012)

A few weeks ago I saw the opera "the tempest". The story is by Shakespeare, but of course he didn't write an opera. The opera was composed by Thomas Adès and the libretto is by Meredith Oakes. The performance was at the Metropolitan Opera, but I saw it live at the local cinema. 

I'm a newbie to opera, but I went with friends who have seen a lot of them. I really liked a lot: it was enjoyable, the story was good, the acting quite good (it had the right amount of extravagance that I love) and the coloratura soprano, Cyndia Sieden, I thought she did a great job, as the music is very difficult because the key changes every few bars. I was really impressed, but when I came home my friends told me that they didn't like it at all, and they regretted visiting, I was the only who really enjoyed it. 

So after this event, what surprised me, I was wondering if anyone has seen it and what their opinion is on it. Maybe it's because I'm new to opera, but it can't be that bad?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I think by and large it's a very good piece indeed. However, I find Meredith Oakes' libretto to be rather trite and almost childish in certain parts. Still, there are some incredibly successful moments in it, especially Caliban's music, and I enjoyed it enormously.

But you are very right in that it is an extraordinarily difficult opera, and it might be difficult for some (especially those new to opera or contemporary music in general) to grasp the piece.

Oh, and the Ariel was Audrey Luna, not Cyndia Sieden.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I would just add to what Aksel said that I think it is pretty accessible as far as contemporary opera goes; and that I like the way Adès differentiated the characters through the music (for once the high jaggedy coloratura soprano writing REALLY suited the part of Ariel and wasn't just written like that for the hell of it, while the music for the lovers was more aptly lyrical).

And yes. that libretto is a dog. But at least it is easily singable, which Shakespeare's original is probably not.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> And yes. that libretto is a dog. But at least it is easily singable, which Shakespeare's original is probably not.


True, and that is the reason cited by Oakes and Adès. But still, the original Shakespeare is SO GORGEOUS. I mean, look at the mess they made of 'Full fathom five'. And WHY did they have to make it all rhyme? That generally does not work very well. And makes it all incredibly annoying.

And yes, as far as contemporary opera goes, it's very much on the accessible side-


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Bleah! I got the cd and libretto a few months ago, to prepare ahead of time, and all I can say is, bleah. You can have it. Lot of bellowing and shrieking, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> Bleah! I got the cd and libretto a few months ago, to prepare ahead of time, and all I can say is, bleah. You can have it. Lot of bellowing and shrieking, as far as I'm concerned.


I too listened to the CD to and didn't enjoy it. All the bellowing and shrieking (particularly the shrieking) makes perfect sense when you see it.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I too listened to the CD to and didn't enjoy it. All the bellowing and shrieking (particularly the shrieking) makes perfect sense when you see it.


I quite agree. Especially the part of Ariel, which I found incredibly irritating on the CD seemed completely logical when I actually saw it.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*To Tempest Or Not To Tempest*



Nariette said:


> A few weeks ago I saw the opera "the tempest". The story is by Shakespeare, but of course he didn't write an opera. The opera was composed by Thomas Adès and the libretto is by Meredith Oakes. The performance was at the Metropolitan Opera, but I saw it live at the local cinema.
> 
> I'm a newbie to opera, but I went with friends who have seen a lot of them. I really liked a lot: it was enjoyable, the story was good, the acting quite good (it had the right amount of extravagance that I love) and the coloratura soprano, Cyndia Sieden, I thought she did a great job, as the music is very difficult because the key changes every few bars. I was really impressed, but when I came home my friends told me that they didn't like it at all, and they regretted visiting, I was the only who really enjoyed it.
> 
> So after this event, what surprised me, I was wondering if anyone has seen it and what their opinion is on it. Maybe it's because I'm new to opera, but it can't be that bad?


I also saw it and enjoyed it. Since you are new to opera it was not as much of a jolt to you. But to a person who is raised on Verdi and Puccini, it was like jumping naked into a vat of chocolate. One will either love or hate the experience.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> I also saw it and enjoyed it. Since you are new to opera it was not as much of a jolt to you. But to a person who is raised on Verdi and Puccini, it was like jumping naked into a vat of chocolate. One will either love or hate the experience.


I cannot (five) fathom(s deep) how that wouldn't be utterly marvellous.

Sorry.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aksel said:


> I cannot (five) fathom(s deep) how that wouldn't be utterly marvellous.
> 
> Sorry.


Can I give you a few hints? Glutony. Stickyness. Drowning.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

obwan said:


> Can I give you a few hints? Glutony. Stickyness. Drowning.


Yes, but chocolate.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Yes, but chocolate.


Sorry if this is TMI, but in some really weird places.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Chocolate*






:lol:​


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but in some really weird places.


That is true.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

obwan said:


> Can I give you a few hints? Glutony. Stickyness. Drowning.


Well, and a lot would depend on the temperature of the chocolate ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Well, and a lot would depend on the temperature of the chocolate ...


Or who's in the vat with you


----------

